# Any plans for Eid?



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

Hello all,

Haven't really celebrated Eid in dubai earlier but seem spoilt for choice with Timeout's list. 

Is anybody ready to do like a meet kind of thing? any ideas at all? I would love to help out in organising love:though Pamela rules in that kinda thing )

Please guys let's work something out? :cheer2::cheer2::wave::dance:


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Ipshi why dont u organise this meet & we will back u up... decide a place time and venue


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

ooooh i would, only i dont know any places and venues


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

How about something different...like a day trip out of the Emirates? I've got a 4-day (figures crossed, it might be 5 days) weekend and I am right now sitting at home, twiddling my thumb! Yep, already done the mandatory trip to 2 malls this morning, checked FB, had 2 heart attacks after phone calls with customer service rep, waiting for a call-back from insurance company....so pretty bored right now!

It must be bad if I actually thought about just going to work...even if it was just for 1 minute, before I realised the error of my ways! Boss is working so that may have actually scored me some brownie points


----------



## Woman (Nov 12, 2008)

Barasti at Le Meridien Mina Seyahi - Al Sufouh is a nice place


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

omg maz!!!! thats xactly what i was thinking!! i wanna go somewhere but since i am one of the lower-passport-with-employer-category of employees, it has to be somewhere close by... any ideas at all??? still in?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

ipshi said:


> omg maz!!!! thats xactly what i was thinking!! i wanna go somewhere but since i am one of the lower-passport-with-employer-category of employees, it has to be somewhere close by... any ideas at all??? still in?


Loads of places to visit in the UAE itself
- Jebel Hafeet
- Al Ain Zoo/ Hot Springs/Museums
- Fujairah
-Dreamland in UAQ
- Ras Al khaimah
- Offroading (though it is highly recommended to be accompanied by another car)
-Hatta Pools
-Aquaventure
-Liwa
-Abu Dhabi - try the islands off the coast of AUH
-Khor Kalba

If you do not have a car, there are loads of tour companies who organise tours to all of these places. I've been to the majority of these places and would highly recommend all of them for a day trip, though for Liwa, due to the distance, you may want to do an overnight trip.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm trying to put together a weekend away for the people of this forum but that will probably be once the weather cools down closer towards the end of October or November. And thanks for the special mention 
This week has been a little busy on the work front but let's try and do something next week!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> I'm trying to put together a weekend away for the people of this forum but that will probably be once the weather cools down closer towards the end of October or November. And thanks for the special mention
> This week has been a little busy on the work front but let's try and do something next week!


I'm on holiday at the end of October, so end of November works best for me. Ta.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> I'm on holiday at the end of October, so end of November works best for me. Ta.


Sounds good! Perhaps have a weekend away and make it like a mini Christmas party sort of thing end of November!! I just love organising events and I'm getting excited about this one already!!!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Sounds good! Perhaps have a weekend away and make it like a mini Christmas party sort of thing end of November!! I just love organising events and I'm getting excited about this one already!!!


Well...we are all waiting for someone to organise the crap hunting session if you want to do that? Its not an overnight though.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

justforus said:


> Well...we are all waiting for someone to organise the crap hunting session if you want to do that? Its not an overnight though.


Crap hunting or Crab hunting?


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

what this crap hunting thing? sounds a lot like my job description 

btw maz... thanks so so much for the tips  any ideas where to look for travel agencies?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ipshi, call me tomorrow and I'll give you a couple of travel agent contacts.


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

yeehawwwwwwwwww


----------



## MarcelDH (Jul 5, 2010)

Great ideas and energy guys! Am out of town from tonight onwards and will join in and start organising things again when I get back next week!


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Its the Crab kind you find in water rather than hair.........................

anyway, they pick you up, take you to um al quwain and you spend the day catching (spearing them) and then you eat them for dinner


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

justforus said:


> *Its the Crab kind you find in water rather than hair.........................* *UGHHHHHH*
> anyway, they pick you up, take you to um al quwain and you spend the day catching (spearing them) and then you eat them for dinner


I read about this somewhere but think we need to do this when the weather cools down. Doubt you'll be able to find crabs in this heat! Shall we plan this for October?


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> I read about this somewhere but think we need to do this when the weather cools down. Doubt you'll be able to find crabs in this heat! Shall we plan this for October?


Yep - forum crab hunt I'm in


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> I read about this somewhere but think we need to do this when the weather cools down. Doubt you'll be able to find crabs in this heat! Shall we plan this for October?


Yes please, know loads of people who want to go:clap2:!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I won't be able to join you all since my Fridays are occupied doing mommy related stuff but will be happy to put this together!
On a separate note, been trying to call Bidi flippin Bondi for the quiz but not getting through. Looks like there's not going to be a quiz this coming Monday either!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's the Time Out review about the whole crab hunting experience. If you all are interested, I'll call and book, etc etc

Crab hunting in Umm Al Quwain - Sport & Outdoor Features - TimeOutDubai.com


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> I won't be able to join you all since my Fridays are occupied doing mommy related stuff but will be happy to put this together!
> On a separate note, been trying to call Bidi flippin Bondi for the quiz but not getting through. Looks like there's not going to be a quiz this coming Monday either!



Why does it have to be a Friday? Could we not do a Sat?

As for the quiz...there is one at 'the wharf' at the madinat 8.30 tuesday. Never been and don't know what its like though


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

justforus said:


> Why does it have to be a Friday? Could we not do a Sat?
> 
> As for the quiz...there is one at 'the wharf' at the madinat 8.30 tuesday. Never been and don't know what its like though


It's a night time thing, so I'm not sure if everyone will be keen on driving to Umm Al Quwain and back on Saturday because of work the next day. I'll find out all the details after the weekend and let you know.

About the quiz...do you all want to go and try it out? I'm out from any activities this week, got a few things lined up workwise so will be a little busy.


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Here's the Time Out review about the whole crab hunting experience. If you all are interested, I'll call and book, etc etc
> 
> Crab hunting in Umm Al Quwain - Sport & Outdoor Features - TimeOutDubai.com


Wait till I get back. 
Or we will have to do it again .


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

stewart said:


> Wait till I get back.
> Or we will have to do it again .


When are you back Stew? Sometime after the 10th I presume?


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

Crab hunting rule.....no man is to be wearing the kind of speedos these guys are. I am also going to wear wellies, things running over my feet in the dark will freak me out too much.

Pammy, think it will have to be Thurs or Friday night. I suggest we car share and perhaps visit the supermarket on the way home


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> When are you back Stew? Sometime after the 10th I presume?


Prob about 13th or 14th

Justforus, I will bring a supply of dick dacks back with me for the blokes to wear.


----------



## justforus (Jul 28, 2008)

stewart said:


> Prob about 13th or 14th
> 
> Justforus, I will bring a supply of dick dacks back with me for the blokes to wear.


What are 'dick dacks'? some sort of convict willy warmers?


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

justforus said:


> What are 'dick dacks'? some sort of convict willy warmers?


Budgie smugglers. 




SPEEDOS


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

"Convict willy warmers"???????????? LMAO!!!!!

thats hilarioussssss


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Ah Stewy, King of the budgie smugglers


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Let's do it on a Thursday night and think I might even join you guys! :clap2: I do hope Marcel and the Thursday night gang join us too, they're loads of fun!


----------



## ipshi (Jul 23, 2010)

which thursday... the one coming up next? i wonder if marcel is back by then


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

ipshi said:


> which thursday... the one coming up next? i wonder if marcel is back by then


No, it'll be once Stewy is back which is only Mid October. I can't wait for Marcel to return so we can have another one of those Thursday nights out!! :clap2:


----------

